# Moggie catfish tournament



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking about putting a catfish tournament together here at magadore soon. Just wanted to see if there was any interest in it before I did all the work. Please let me know . Want I want to do is over all weight on 5 fish and separate big fish pot. I will be checking all live wells and coolers before the start, i have been to way many tournaments where cheating has went on. Thanks everyone !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TeamMudCat (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that's a great idea..I'm interested

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I would be interested.


----------



## TeamMudCat (Jul 9, 2014)

I was hoping more people were going to be interested so you can host a tournament there's some nice big channels in that lake

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I would be interested as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Perfect I'll get something put together. Would you guys rather have a cash prize or a rod and reel top prize ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Also what do you think is a fair entry not counting the big fish pot ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Is Moggie a 7hp lake? Live in Austintown so I am not sure. $10.00 entry n $5.00 big fish !


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Moggie is trolling only I believe I will double check. That's what I was thinking for entry. There are some huge fish in there as we'll. probably caught 15-20 over 12 and 2 at 7-18 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Mogadore is electric only lake

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I'd be in if date works.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ramfan said:


> Is Moggie a 7hp lake? Electric only. However gas motor can remain on boat but you have to remove fuel tank.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Tournament will be held august 2 from 8-4.more details and flyer to come shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I think I ran in to you Saturday evening?


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I believe so. How did you guys do ? We didn't have 1 good run all night. A guy I met in here was fishing about 200yds from us and did pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Also I had to move the tournament back a week. It will be held august 9th instead of the august 2nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

We did okay couple good ones. Lots of bullheads











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

jhouser said:


> Also I had to move the tournament back a week. It will be held august 9th instead of the august 2nd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Can't do the 9th 

Nice to meet you BTW


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Houser, any update on this? I have a bday party the same day and need to know what time I need to leave to make it to this. Thanks.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

8-4 night or day? Am I allowed to use my boat with a gas motor and built in gas tank as long as I don't turn it on?


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

AkronCATS said:


> 8-4 night or day? Am I allowed to use my boat with a gas motor and built in gas tank as long as I don't turn it on?


You can use your boat at Moggie but the gas tank has to be removed from the boat. That's how I'm understanding it anyways.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

City fisher said:


> You can use your boat at Moggie but the gas tank has to be removed from the boat. That's how I'm understanding it anyways.


External (Portable) tanks must be removed.
OAC Section 1501:31-13-07 (N) (2)

Per Nipididdee from Phil Hillman, 
If a watercraft has a built in/ internal tank it is acceptable to be on the water
See Post #57 here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=247817&page=3


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone heard from JHouser about this at all in the last week and a half? I have sent him a PM also and still no response. is this still on or is it cancelled???


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You just beat me to asking City fisher. Seems doubtful at this point since he hasn't answered questions or even posted the flyer yet. Hope nothing happened with him.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

First off I am sorry for not getting back to everyone. I've has some things happen that prevented me from doing so. Tournament will be this Saturday sign ups will start at 6:30, fishing will begin at 8 tournament will end at 7 am. Tournament will cost 20 15-best 5, 5- big fish. Please let me know who can make it. Thank you all for your patience and this weekend is looking great weather wise. Hope to see everyone out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TeamMudCat (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't you worry Houser me and all my mud cat friends will be there!


----------



## mpm123mm (Dec 22, 2011)

Where at Mogadore will sign ups for the tournament be held?


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Doing the sign ups and weigh ins at magadore boat ramp on 43. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TeamMudCat (Jul 9, 2014)

How many of ohub fans are coming to this?


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Houser. You have a PM. Text me. Thanks


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

What were the results?


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

What were the results??? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who came out and really appreciate everyone's time. We had a total of 16 people show up and fish. Overall weight ended up being 34.2. Big fish was very close. Biggest fish was 12.8 another fish came in at 12.7. Really want to hold another tournament in September. Would like to do a team event, that way teams have a chance of bring 2 fish in over 28. Once again thanks everyone and it was a pleasure meeting all of you !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you still planning on doing a September tourney?


----------

